# Flying squirrel UK



## Mollyflyingsquirrels (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello  I've been searching for a few months now and can't find a flying squirrel breeder in the UK anywhere :/ does anyone have any suggestions or links to people who do? Thanks a lot x


----------



## HJam (Sep 27, 2016)

Request to join the group "Exotic Mammals And Birds UK" on FB. There are at least two breeders of Southern Flying Squirrels as members, I got my two girls from one of them.


----------

